# Guess who....



## AMC (Nov 21, 2013)

F14 Tomcat, but which manufacturer....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 21, 2013)

Monogram?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2013)

Grumman? I'll get me coat ...............


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't forget your hat!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2013)

VF-87


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 22, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Grumman? I'll get me coat ...............


Ha ha, I actually laughed at that!


----------



## AMC (Nov 22, 2013)

It's from a well known Plastic manufacturer, but in fact it's a Diecast !!!


----------



## AMC (Jan 14, 2014)

This diecast is a Revell F14, which I bought some years ago......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not an outcast then?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2014)

VF-84 The Jolly Rogers always loved the Skull and Crossbones and the early VF-1 Wolfpack !


----------

